# Ss Zena



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi All,

Anyone got a photo of the above ship. belonging to Glens of Glasgow. I was on her early/mid-sixties when she was sent to Great Yarmouth for breaking up. Have never come across a photo of her anywhere. Thanks.

Brian


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

beedeesea said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone got a photo of the above ship. belonging to Glens of Glasgow. I was on her early/mid-sixties when she was sent to Great Yarmouth for breaking up. Have never come across a photo of her anywhere. Thanks.
> 
> Brian


Instead of being broken up the Zena was apparently sold on to a Panamanian outfit and renamed Stassa. She sank off the Isle of Harris in 1966 while on voyage from Archangel to Limerick. There are references to her on several of the wreck-diving sites. She was rumoured to be carrying a shipment of arms to the IRA concealed under her timber cargo. Was this ever confirmed, does anybody know?


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Brian--
There are two photos here, the first of which is, I think, the ship you want:
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Z/slides/Zena-01.html


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Bruce Carson said:


> Brian--
> There are two photos here, the first of which is, I think, the ship you want:
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Z/slides/Zena-01.html


Thanks, Bruce.


----------

